# Are animals better companions that people?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I think so. I think I miss my critters more than any people who I have lost. If I could see anyone one more time I think it would be my dog who died when I was 12. I was not there for her. I wish I had been. She must have been terrified.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Of course not.

Pets are awesomes though ^_^


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I guess it depends on the person. For me, I love animals, but they could never replace human interaction for me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

At times, by FAR. Escpecially when they allow you to cuddle without scampering. Lately, yes BY FAR.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I think so. They are not judgemental, or can they be?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Animals don't judge you, nor do they think up moronic excuses as to why their hatred is acceptable.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my cat is the best companion


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I certainly think so. Whenever I go to my boyfriend's house the cat just follows me everywhere, jumps on my lap, sits in front of me watching me for ages, follows me to bed and lies down near me, nuzzles me ever chance she gets... clearly she's more affectionate to me than any other human I know, she's pretty much my best friend too and when I'm with her I can barely see her as an animal <33 ...sounds like I'm in love with it, right? XD

I've made my point~


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Depends on what you want out of your companion. If you want unconditional love and loyalty then yes. If your looking for someone who can challenge you, help you grow, converse with, share ideas with, and do activities with than no.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Animals don't experience the world through the same lens as people. Not only do I not have to talk to them, but they wouldn't know what I was saying if I did and they only understand some basic shared concepts involving body language, sound, bonding, etc. They definitely have their place as companions, but they're not really a replacement for people.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh yes, by far. My cat does not judge. My cat does not understand social protocol or fashion. My cat doesn't text me random banalities in the middle of the night. She's _way_ better than people!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I get a lot more out of interacting with humans than with animals. Although with that said, I still love animals a lot!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. They can't give me weird looks or ignore me and are always there, until they die.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes. My uncle's American Staffordshire Terrier is such a sweetheart.  It's funny how we use the word "*****" to describe girls with attitude/girls who are stuck-up/etc. When in reality, real *****es (female dogs. Male dogs too are also friendly of course) are a lot more friendly than human females from my experience. Dogs are the best. They are fiercely loyal. Very friendly. They get so excited to see you come home. Wagging their tail for you and doing a little dance. My uncle's dog loves it when you pet her. She slaps you with her tail as a show of appreciation.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, without question. I don't have to worry about them abandoning me or having to say the right thing around them or the judgment. No need to pretend. You can be completely uninhibited. It's much less stressful. Sometimes, people are more trouble than they're worth anyways.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, by far. They don't judge me, lie to me, use me, laugh at me, hurt me, or reject me. They don't care how ugly and awkward I am. They love me unconditionally which is something I've never found with another person.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Sometimes.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I think so. They are not judgemental, or can they be?


You must not know my dog. She's judging me left and right and always yelling at me for not taking her for a walk. It's ridiculous.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

most of the time I think so yeah

animals don't give you any crap, they're simple and easy to please. Which is good. There's no standards, you just try.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

In some respects, but not others.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Right now I have a cat, 2 dogs I'm boarding for a friend, 1 dog I'm fostering, and 2 dogs of my own. I've spent entire evening laughing and having a good ol time watching them play and I don't feel lonesome at all.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It really depends on the person.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Animals are better than those people who are rude...


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

I think they're a nice complement but definitely not a substitute. My dog can't give me advice, loan me money, go with me to the movies etc. But I can "talk" to her, she does the cutest (and sometimes most annoying) little things that make me laugh and it's better than coming home to an empty apartment! All of that doesn't really compare to genuine friends who love you and can engage you, in my opinion.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I talk to my cat too. Doesn't everypne talk to their animal friends? I know she doesn't know what I am saying, but I still talk to her. I think she can tell by my tone if she has done something naughty. Lots of times I just ask her if she wants a tummy rub. She might know what that means - but it might just be the way I hold my hand when I walk over to her. She sees it and rolls onto her back.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a yes and a no

Yes: They dont betray,They dont lie,They dont steal,They love you no matter what,They will stay by your side till their death,Loyal,Sweet

No; They cant talk,They can listin but cant help or give advice,You cant do stuff with them like go somewhere,You cant have a real close intimacy bounding like you can with a man/woman human,

I love pets though <3 and animals in general.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Yes: They dont betray,They dont lie,They dont steal,.


I had a cat those stole some liver my father had bought for supper. Left it on the counter unguarded and it disappeared. We were wondering where it went and then we saw the cat licking her chops. So dad went to the store and bough more liver. Left that on the counter for just a few minutes and POOF it disappeared too. Happy happy cat! I was fine with it - I hate liver. That cat went totally bonkers for liver. It was her favorite food.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No, animals can be easier to love and the only judgments they make about a person are whether or not they're dangerous BUT...

I have a cat that I love very much but I don't ever personify her behavior and I think that is what someone must do in order to acknowledge the higher quality of human companionship. I don't believe that my cat loves me, I don't believe that she's necessarily more loyal than a human but rather her world is much smaller than a person's. I do believe that my cat, like most other animals, are just so much simpler than human beings that sustaining a beneficial relationship with an animal is a lot easier.

Animals are easy to understand, their empaths, and they make for the easier companion. An animal doesn't dwell in affairs that rest beyond surviving, making babies, and having fun. With that being said I still wouldn't put an animal's companionship over a person because they do not see me as I see them. I do not believe animal's love in the same way humans do and for that I'd choose a human's companionship. All in all, animals are much easier to deal with but a person is still my preference.


If animals do love in some sort their love clearly has it's limitations. A person's love can change the entire world.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

It depends

Sometimes yes, i'd rather have a dog.

But then id prefer human company in the long run. Depends on context and situation


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes. They don't leave.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

An animal has never hurt me. So I'd say, yes.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

only if the human nuzzles me and cuddles me and is cool

otherwise animals sooooo kick human's ***


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

My birds love me. Humans think I'm disgusting and tear at the walls to get away from me. How can I not prefer animals?


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it depends on the animal and person in question! Haha. 
Noooo, really.

The animals you care for are always there for you, and their entire world pretty much revolves around you. So in that sense, that's pretty hard to beat. 
My dog's my best friend, and I put her above everyone else I know. She was there for me when I didn't have any other friends, so she's incredibly precious to me.

But I think when you meet very kind and genuine people, that kind of interaction and support has its own strengths that can't be replaced.

Just my two cents. :b
I like anyone that's nice to me. :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As far as unconditional love and companionship go, yes.

But...an animal can't take care of you if you get sick. An animal can't help you with your problems.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

They aren't better but they aren't a replacement for it. I'd love to have a dog or cat with or without a partner.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Pets make better companions in the sense that as long as you feed them and take care of their other basic needs they'll stick by you. They'll be loyal to the most despicable people in the world; even Hitler had a beloved dog.

But an animal can never do things to fulfill your deeper physiological and psychological needs. So in the long run, it's best to have a human companion that acknowledges and takes care of those needs.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe so. What irritates me are situations you hear about where a person's significant other doesn't like a pet and gives an "It's me or the dog/cat" ultimatum. I don't have pets because I don't want the responsibility, but if someone said that to me, I'd tell them to hit the curb.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Not better , just different.
Personally I find comfort in knowing Im not judged by my looks or personality, only the time by which I present them with noms. 
No mind reading or second guessing needed. ^^
They can never replace the complicated companionship of another human being and its pretty unsettling when people assign complex personalities to their animals so they can project their insecurities on them.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I like that around 70% of voters said *No* to this poll. It shows that despite having SA, in general we are still optimistic that we can eventually make solid connections with people and attain that perfect companion. IMO, if you truly believe animals are better companions (and aren't just saying that out of some momentary bitterness towards the human race), then you've already given up hope.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm seeing 68 % saying yes.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

In some ways, they just might be. I actually miss our family cat so much more than I've ever missed a person, when I've been away from home. And I'm also happy to see her regardless of what kind of mood I'm in. And I can't say those things about some people.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

No matter how unbearable talking to people may be, if I was the last person on earth and had to choose between an animal of my choice and a human, I would choose the human every time.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I would say yes. When I was little I didn't have any friends, so I would talk to animals.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Animals have their limitations. Conversations are very one-sided and beastiality is widely frowned upon.

I guess there are exceptions. Those who've seen "Wilfred" know that dogs can be excellent conversationalists, if you're stoned & losing your mind.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, they never mock me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Animals have their limitations. Conversations are very one-sided and beastiality is widely frowned upon.
> 
> I guess there are exceptions. Those who've seen "Wilfred" know that dogs can be excellent conversationalists, if you're stoned & losing your mind.


 Yeah - but if get really hungry you can eat the animal. Of course you could eat your human friend too, but people frown on cannibalism.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

I've always thought this. Though, the only thing that really bugs me is my dogs breath!


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

A human relationship is more dynamic, a relationship with an animal is more consistent and reliable. I'll take a _great_ human over a _great_ pet, but on average, animals blow people away IMO.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes. Pets would never leave you for a better owner, they wont hurt you and make fun of you. Plus they love you unconditionally :3


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The only problem with pets is they don't live very long.


----------

